# Update on Chinese Drywall -- US Made Drywall also suspect



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

If you didn't catch the evening news tonight, check out this update on drywall on CBS

Some researchers at the University of Florida tested both Chinese-made and US-made drywall and found most were emitting some level of sulfur gas. It is this gas that has caused corrosion with copper wiring, piping and has made many individuals sick and their homes inhabitable.






Remodel Repair Painting Carpentry Handyman Serving Durham Chapel Hill and Carrboro North Carolina


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I only buy USG that's the only producer that didn't have problems:thumbsup:
In the report I like how the guy who was telling the story kept saying "It's not only the Chinese Drywall," yeah but that's who started all the Recalls in America, What was the number of Products coming from China that were Bad?:whistling
If Our Government had their Sh*t together they wouldn't let half the chinese crap come to this Country.
But when you have stores like Wal mart it's no wonder why we have so many problems with Chinese made crap Cheap aint the Best


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Not to get too off topic here, but, I couldn't agree with you more. 

If you want to be "green", stop buying disposable crap made with god knows what from China!!!

We (North Americans) need to stop buying this crap and start making "stuff" again here


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I wouldn't doubt that the suspect US drywall companies had bought their ingredients from China to say a buck.

Make it here, buy it here.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

carolinahandyma said:


> If you didn't catch the evening news tonight, check out this update on drywall on CBS
> 
> Some researchers at the University of Florida tested both Chinese-made and US-made drywall and found most were emitting some level of sulfur gas. It is this gas that has caused corrosion with copper wiring, piping and has made many individuals sick and their homes inhabitable.
> 
> ...


 
They evidentually didn't get the memo from the consumer protection agency.
Yesterday they anounced that it was the sulfer in combination with the formaldehyde with the humid weather that caused the problem. This reversd their earlier stance that it had nothing to do with it.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

There is more info at from the Consumer Product Safety Commission see www.drywallresponse.gov


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

> If you want to be "green", stop buying disposable crap made with god knows what from China!!!
> 
> We (North Americans) need to stop buying this crap and start making "stuff" again here


WoW, you said it all dude & I could not agree more. China needs to go suck a big  & we as Americans need to stop buying their bull*****. Our country has made them rich & more powerful then we ONCE were. :whistling


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

*The solution...*


----------

